# Script unter anderem Benutzer ausführen (ohne pw terminal eingabe)



## SwissError (13. Juni 2005)

Hi

Ich erkläre mein Problem:
Ich möchte mit PHP einem Unixscript einen anstos geben (ausführen). Doch dies nicht unter dem Benutzer "apache" sondern unter einem anderen Benutzer (Benutzername: "hlhosting").

Ich habe schon einiges nachgelesen (vor allem in verbindung mit sudo). Doch hab da noch nicht ganz das richtige gefunden (auch wenn es vielleicht doch bei sudo liegt).

Bedinungen sind noch: Es muss ein Passwort mitgegeben werden können ODER es darf nur die eine *datei*.sh starten und sonst gar nichts!

Danke schon mal für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Sinac (13. Juni 2005)

Da du jetzt seit 2 Jahren hier im Forum bist solltest du wissen dass Crosspostings nicht erlaubt sind, oder?


----------



## SwissError (13. Juni 2005)

Hmm schad, hät schon gedacht du hättest ne idee...


----------



## Sinac (13. Juni 2005)

mit sudo sollte das gehen, also:
$: man sudo


----------

